# Paxil CR



## swtpeach (Sep 2, 2007)

I would love to hear from anyone who is currently taking this. My gastro prescribed 25 mg daily and I have been on it for 3 days. So far I am not sleeping well, sweating and it seems my nausea has gotten worse. I suffer from nausea a lot of the time anyway so I am hoping this will help to decrease that. Also what time of day do you take it? More importantly I just want to know if this is helping you. Thanks!Erin


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I started taking paxil cr a few months ago, Im on 12.5 mg. What you are experiencing is side effects, I had those too! Mine went away within 4-5 days so stick it out, they do go away.. You also have to give it 4-6 weeks to see any positive effects from it, unfortunantly these kind of meds need to be stuck too in order to get better. One other thing with paxil is that you need to make sure you take it everyday, and around the same time, Paxil is a funny drug and for some people if you miss a dose or two it may stop working.I take mine a few hours before bed, this is esp good in the beginning if it makes you sleepy (tho apparently it isnt!). If your side effects dont go away in a few weeks, go back and see your doc, you may need to increse or decrease your dosage. I found the paxil has helped my anxiety and depression though rather then upping my dose, I take seroquel for an added calming effect. Cant say enough good things about seroquel!Check out www.crazymeds.org for more info on paxil.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Any side effects of the seroquel other than sedation? My doctor wanted to give it a shot but I wasn't sure. I would love to find something constipating that helps my anxiety.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I really didnt notice any side effects besides the sleepiness.. The first day was fun, felt like I was walking in a dream.. it was kind of silly and not completely unnerving. Besides it knocking you out about an hour and a half after taking it (play the game how long can I stay up after taking a a seroquel... my record is 2 hours.. and I couldnt remember the end of the night the next day lol.) it gives you a bit of a hangover the next morning. It can be hard to wake up some days. It also makes me crave sweets like there is no tomorrow. It also makes me soooo thirsty when I wake up in the morning.. Seriously though, after suffering from anxiety and insomnia off and on my whole life, seroquel is amazing.. No more having to worry about being able to sleep at night, not keeping myself awake from worrying or obsessing.. It also calmed my anxiety down a little bit which is nice. Here is what crazymeds says about seroquel side effects, keep in mind that youd be taking a really low dosage so chances are you wont get many of them (Im on 25mg, for treating psychotics its like 300mg) Seroquel (quetiapine fumarate) is notorious for two things - making you sleep until next Tuesday, and giving you a hangover when you eventually wake up. For 90% or so of the people who take it, the hangover goes away in two or three days, a week at the outside. And if you're taking Seroquel as required for sleep, the hangover often goes away eventually. It all depends on how often you take it. Otherwise expect the usual short-term side effects for atypical antipsychotics - headache, nausea, dry mouth, sleepiness or insomnia, diarrhea or constipation, not giving a damn about anything (a.k.a. the zombification effect). Most, if not all of these will go away in a couple of weeks. Except for the excessive sleepiness, which could hang around for as long as you take this med. The other big issue with a lot of people is weight gain. While not as bad as Zyprexa (olanzapine), like that med Seroquel is a potential triple threat when it comes to weight gain, as it could slow your metabolism, may make you want to sleep 10 or more hours a day, and often make you want to eat more. And since it hits the H1 histamine receptor, and hard, (see How Seroquel Works for details) it's going to make you crave carbohydrates like there's no tomorrow, so good luck sticking to that Atkins diet. But, hey, at least it's the goddamn med's fault and not any lack of willpower on your part.


----------



## holy (Jun 27, 2007)

Tried it for a week. First day felt a little out of it, hard to think, distant, smiling at nothing. Next day was fine, but everytime I took it, I would get a constant slight headache. Was a bit nauseated after a few of hours. Felt alot more refreshed in the morning though (from sleep), but for IBS it did absolutely nothing. Was pretty irritable the day after stopping it.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

You really should have given it more time, it usually takes 2 weeks for side effects to go away, not to mention it takes 4-6 weeks to feel any positive effects from it.


----------

